# *..طرق احتواء الحريق على ظهر السفن .. كتب جاده وقيمه جدا ..*



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*..طرق احتواء الحريق على ظهر السفن .. كتب جاده وقيمه جدا ..*​








http://www.dstan.mod.uk/data/02/877/00000100.pdf


http://www.rrt10nwac.com/files/nwacp/2007/8000_Section 8200_Marine FF Contingency.pdf


http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DOD/UFC/ufc_4_179_01.pdf


http://www.multimedia.vt.edu/mcpherson/chapter21.pdf


----------



## sayed00 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع شيق و مفيد لنا كمهندسى السلامه كما هو مهم للاخوه مهندسى الحريه

و كلنا نتذكر حريق العباره السلام 

سيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى سيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس ماهر
ممكن تفتح لنا موضوع عبارة السلام التى احترقت و غرقت فى البحر الاحمر

فيها من الدروس الكثير

سيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى سيد فى موضوع انشأته فى الهندسه البحريه عن غرق السلام فى سطوووووووور 
ولكن لم احصل على العيوب الفنيه نظرا لخطوره الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2007)

up pp p


----------



## أمير البحر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور امير كتير


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووور اخى الفاضل

a_a_k


----------



## h2foo3 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يناير 2008)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بحار العلم (9 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل لكن قلما يستفاد منه مهندسينا بالشكل العملى المطلوب والدليل هو العبارة السلام
ولى تعليق لو يسمح الاخوة المشاركون ان دور الاجهزة الرقابية لدينا سواء فى النيل او البحر هو التاكد من وجود شهادات صلاحية المعدات المستخدمة وليس تجربتها بشكل عملى بجانب ان تفتيشات الهيئات الرقابية لمثل هذه العناصر تتبع مثل(يا بخت من زار وخفف)اى ان الوحدات عليها شغل وا زبائن ومن ثم لا داعى لتعطيل العمل خلينا خفاف وللاسف ان من يعرف دور هيئة الموانى والمنائر والهيئة العامة للنقل النهرى بشكل حقيقى وما تنفذه هذه السلطات يحزن الى ما النا اليه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (14 يناير 2008)

رائع جداااااااااااا و مشكور ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل السنيري (31 يناير 2008)

ممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2008)

العغو اخى وائل


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير..


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووور راااكااااان


----------



## دعيج (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخوووووووووي .....


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووور اخى ( دعيج )


----------



## أنا وليلى (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين جميعا


----------

